# Pasayten Wilderness packgoat trip report



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

Hi all,

If you are interested, I put a trip report of my recent goat packing trip into the Pasayten Wilderness on NWHikers.net. This link should get you to it:

http://www.nwhikers.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7986598

Perry


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks cool Perry, glad to see your getting out.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Really enjoyed the article.
I am not sure I could do that kinda hike
with a good back. LOL


----------

